# iForce Nutrition Dexaprine



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Are these any good chaps? I bought some Sida Cordofolia and didnt feel a thing off em, even had 8 at once and nothing. Any advice from anyone in the know will be appreciated.

Cheers

LS8


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey man, Sida Cordifolia are not in the same league as Dexaprine. Dexaprine have been our best selling fat burner ever since they came into the UK. you get 60 tablets in them and we actually recommend taking half a tablet , they are that strong. The first time I took a full one, I felt like i could see through time and i wanted to wrestle a bear, You get serious tunnel vision, great for training 

Check them out here iforce nutrition dexaprine, iforce dexaprine, worlds strongest fat burner, nutrition, sports nutrition, sports supplements Discount code is ukmma5 for anyone who wants to give them a go

One of our the Factory Supplements Team put this review up a few months a go when he trialed them

http://www.tricksession.com/forums/showthread.php?12030-iForce-Dexaprine-Review-a-real-stimulant.


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

marc said:


> Hey man, Sida Cordifolia are not in the same league as Dexaprine. Dexaprine have been our best selling fat burner ever since they came into the UK. you get 60 tablets in them and we actually recommend taking half a tablet , they are that strong. The first time I took a full one, I felt like i could see through time and i wanted to wrestle a bear, You get serious tunnel vision, great for training
> 
> Check them out here iforce nutrition dexaprine, iforce dexaprine, worlds strongest fat burner, nutrition, sports nutrition, sports supplements Discount code is ukmma5 for anyone who wants to give them a go
> 
> ...


Cheers Dude. Ill order some on friday when I get some money.

Do you reckon I will lose some weight with these then?

My training schedule is as follows

Monday: GSP Rushfit DVD strength and endurance workout

Tuesday: Couch25K podcast, which is 5 mins brisk warm up walk, then 60 secs running, 90 seconds walking, which is 8 mins of running in total.

Wednesday: GSP Rushfit DVD, abs and core conditioning workout

Thursday: Couck25k + stretch for flexibility Rushfit DVD

Friday: GSP rushfit fight conditioning workout

Saturday: All over body workout at the gym, Squats, Bench press etc.

Sunday: rest

I'm trying to get in shape and get my cardio better before I join Leeds cage


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They will Definetly suppress your appetite, and increase your metabolism, so as long as your diet and training is spot on then they should work very well for you


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

marc said:


> They will Definetly suppress your appetite, and increase your metabolism, so as long as your diet and training is spot on then they should work very well for you


Cheers mate, ill order some friday. Whats delivery turnaround?


----------

